# Clear Primer



## Moscow (Apr 23, 2012)

Have any of you been seeing the new Hercules clear primer being used? I just came from a job site were they were using the clear primer and when I took a closer look it is a primer however it only has a NSF lable not a UPC seal. I went on line to look at the product and there it was however still no approvel but NSF and it also tells you that you have to use purple primer if local plumbing code tells you that you have to. Long story short because it was all installed and under test I let it go and no leakes. Just wondering if any of you have been seeing this being used.

Thanks


----------



## steveray (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope...still purple here...if any.......


----------



## Mac (Apr 24, 2012)

Gotta see purple! That includes you, condensing furnace intake/exhaust installer!


----------



## pwood (Apr 24, 2012)

i'm finally getting all the local plumbers trained to use purple primer. They said blue glue did not require the purple primer. i had them read the instructions on the can and whadduh you know, it requires purple primer. they say the purple primer looks bad. i say learn how to use the right amount and who is going to see it underground or behind walls anyways? superman!


----------



## Moscow (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree that the code says that you have to use purple primer but the code says alot of things and I bet you all really don't make them follow everything the code says to a tee. My question is if they use the clear primer and it hold just fine really is there a problem. I also ask for purple primer on PVC however if they use the clear primer on one job I am not going to make them change it all out but next time please use the purple. Here is a little trick I use to do to the inspector when I was out in the field. we used the clear cleaner with clear glue then but just befor the inspector got there we would make one swip on the out side of the joint with pruple primer. This was just to make a point that really dose the pruple primer need to be used or is it for the inspector to see that primer was used.


----------



## JAT (Apr 24, 2012)

I knew a plumber used to mix purple primer with glue. Make it a one step ,but when it came

  time to put on a final air test on finish the joints broke down over time, he had leaks all over the job

  but worst of all were the ones under the slab.  He broke up a lot of floors. Don't know if he ever learned

  that it dosn't pay to cheathe system.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Apr 24, 2012)

The chemical compound is identical between the to primers; the purpose behind the purple primer is to expedite the the inspection. Most contractors are willing to cut corners on a job to increase profit at the expense of the consumer.

Your statement of adding primer before the inspector shows up in my opinion does not bolster your credibility. And if you where roughing in a multiple story house and took the time to climb back into the rafters to ad a swipe of primer to the waste and vents would not be overly intelligent or profitable.


----------



## Mac (Apr 24, 2012)

Plumbers and plumber wannabes can fool the inspector some times and have a little chuckle.

The makers of PVC know their product best, and they say it needs the primer. The color is to verify that primer has been applied.

How long will the glue joint hold up without primer?

(disclaimer - I have seen some pretty old pvc joints fail)


----------



## Moscow (Apr 24, 2012)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> The chemical compound is identical between the to primers; the purpose behind the purple primer is to expedite the the inspection. Most contractors are willing to cut corners on a job to increase profit at the expense of the consumer.Your statement of adding primer before the inspector shows up in my opinion does not bolster your credibility. And if you where roughing in a multiple story house and took the time to climb back into the rafters to ad a swipe of primer to the waste and vents would not be overly intelligent or profitable.


You don't know me, my intellegents, or my credibility but for your information it was a small remodle and the inspector didn't know what he was doing so to make a point we added the purple primer to the joints ofter we guled the joint to show the inspector just looking for the purple primer is not an inspection. and as for my skills as not only a plumber or an inspector I would be gladly to put them up against anybody at anytime, that my sound cocky to some but if you question my intelligents or my credibility then bring to on


----------



## Moscow (Apr 24, 2012)

and one last thing if you have questions about my intelligents or my credibility then just as ewenme she is my boss and would probly give you good insight on my intelligents or credibility


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 24, 2012)

Moscow said:
			
		

> ...the inspector didn't know what he was doing so to make a point we added the purple primer to the joints after we glued the joint to show the inspector just looking for the purple primer is not an inspection.


In an effort to continue the positive direction of this thread, what else do you look for on a residential joint inspection?


----------



## Moscow (Apr 24, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> In an effort to continue the positive direction of this thread, what else do you look for on a residential joint inspection?


Good question could vary with each inspector but what I look for is proper drain size. right use of joints is the vent size right does it mee the cross section of the drain servied, is the wet vented section sized right (if there is one) proper drain slope, nail gaurds, and test water or air (and I know I will get slaped around for that). Things like that.


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

Moscow said:
			
		

> and one last thing if you have questions about my intelligents or my credibility then just as ewenme she is my boss and would probly give you good insight on my intelligents or credibility


I don't need to ask your boss about your INTELLIGENCE; you have so many mispellings, run-on sentences and grammatical errors in your postings that I have pretty much already formed my own opinion on that matter.


----------



## Moscow (Apr 24, 2012)

I am so sorry I forgot this is a spelling/english chat room guess this not the place for me because I guess I am to stupid to be here. Sorry for wasting everybodys time on code stuff.


----------



## High Desert (Apr 24, 2012)

That Inspector Guy said:
			
		

> I don't need to ask your boss about your INTELLIGENCE; you have so many mispellings, run-on sentences and grammatical errors in your postings that I have pretty much already formed my own opinion on that matter.


You misspelled "misspellings."


----------



## JMORRISON (Apr 24, 2012)

IPS one of the manufacturers of cement has instructions for using no primer

http://www.regalplastics.net/pdf/IPS_How_To_Guide.pdf


----------

